# Where is the cheapest metal supplier in Calgary?



## tinkering (Jan 22, 2019)

Where is the cheapest metal supplier in Calgary?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 31, 2019)

Federal Metals for weldable steel and now some aluminium.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Aug 21, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> Federal Metals for weldable steel and now some aluminium.



Do they have min orders? Will the do small cuts for the little guy?


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 21, 2019)

TheLocalDrunk said:


> Do they have min orders? Will the do small cuts for the little guy?



Janger organized a FM group buy last Match.   10' lengths as I recall.  They won't cut it for you.  We split the order up amongst 3-4 members.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/group-sourcing-metal-ideas.159/page-6


https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...-metal-ideas.159/page-6#lg=post-13131&slide=0


----------



## Janger (Aug 22, 2019)

They do 10’ lengths. No cutting. Their web site lists what they have and prices. Steel inc. is another good place to try. He’s more accommodating on cutting but also sells in 10’ lengths. For most
Stuff that’s no problem it’s not that expensive. No minimums either place. They both only carry hot roll and some aluminum.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 6, 2019)

I go to Steel Inc as much as I can.  

Firstly he's a great guy who has had a very tough life.  
Second he's a little more expensive than the competitors, but he cuts it up for me FREE. 
--  I don't expect this, but most times I only need 2-4 cuts on my order.
Third the quality of his stock is top notch - not bent. consistent thickness. 
Forth, he has a very wide range of stock and can get almost anything quickly.
Fifth he insists on helping me load despite his illness (and he never complains).


----------



## Tom O (Sep 6, 2019)

What payment methods does he use? Debit cash?


----------



## Janger (Sep 6, 2019)

Tom O said:


> What payment methods does he use? Debit cash?



I've paid by debit there. I assume he takes cash...? I'm not sure about credit cards. He also has thinner gauge sheet stock which is convenient.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 6, 2019)

Does he sell end cuts?


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 14, 2019)

No end cuts, only 10' lengths. He takes all forms of payment.


----------



## Deni822 (Sep 26, 2019)

Just came back from Steel Inc.  James has sold the business to a father and son combo who will be taking over sometime in October.  I met the father (Mike). They will continue to carry what James has there now but maybe expand the selection once they get settled.  The son is a welder so it might be a good fit.  
When I mentioned this forum and that it would be nice to have some group buys and such, he seemed open to it.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 26, 2019)

We see how prices move around at Steel Inc. Its not like Federal Metals is paying me for advertising them but for small group buys they are the best bang for the buck & their new tent keeps stuff out of elements.


----------



## Deni822 (Sep 26, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> We see how prices move around at Steel Inc. Its not like Federal Metals is paying me for advertising them but for small group buys they are the best bang for the buck & their new tent keeps stuff out of elements.


No argument there.  I'm going to watch the new ownership at Steel Inc and see what they do and it may be another option to Federal and they might start carrying stock that Federal doesn't.


----------

